# Photography



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know this is a hunting site but I'd love to know if there are any wildlife photographers out there and it can be from ants to moose! I'm just interested in what you photograph over there. I'll start putting some of mine up in the gallery if you want to have a look.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Matt you need to hit Chad up over at http://www.Mesaskyphotography.com

Not only is the guy a legit hunter (especially cats!), but He's got a gift and a real eye for the natural. Just a heads up!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes ebbs I've had a look already, some of his bobcat photo's are fantastic.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes Matt would love to see more. By the way, your a stone cold killer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HMMM....I heard he kills with cold stones.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> Yes Matt would love to see more. By the way, your a stone cold killer.


Why what have I done!?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm really digging your photos in the gallery, Matt! I want to learn to get better on the camera. Here are a couple of simple point and shoot's that I took. I feel like I can manage to run into a lot of wildlife, but I cant figure out what all those settings are on my SLR!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope you have that first one framed and hanging in a prominent place.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Which one don I've around 4,000 photo's! Golden ringed?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I was typing to Chris. I tried to leave comments on a few of your pics and it wouldn't go through. They are nice pics though, I really like wildlife pics.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry don and yes I quite agree!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I'm really digging your photos in the gallery, Matt! I want to learn to get better on the camera. Here are a couple of simple point and shoot's that I took. I feel like I can manage to run into a lot of wildlife, but I cant figure out what all those settings are on my SLR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some beautiful pictures there Chris, if your having problems figuring out buttons etc. on the SLR, can you just imagine what Cat has to go through!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris what DSLR have you got?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I knew it wouldn't be long before someone started pick'in on me.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I knew it wouldn't be long before someone started pick'in on me.lol.


Sorry Cat, When I come to visit I'll stay in the woodshed or the barn.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing them are some beautiful pictures--------SB


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you very much SB, I try.


----------

